# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  A short video on what I consider by far the easiest method of attaining lucidity!

## Mnemeonics

A video I made on the "Wake-Then-Back-To-Bed" method of lucid dreaming, a method I consider to be the easiest and most reliable way of attaining lucidity; enjoy!

----------

